# Firmware updates for Pioneer AV receivers add HTC Connect music streaming compatibility



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*HTC CONNECT WIRELESS MUSIC STREAMING NOW AVAILABLE ON PIONEER AV RECEIVERS VIA FIRMWARE UPDATE*

_Pioneer Electronics has released a new firmware update for all Pioneer 2012 networked __audio video receiver__ models to support the exciting HTC Connect™ technology, a feature that allows owners of compatible HTC smartphones to stream music content directly to their Pioneer Audio Video receiver(s) via a wireless connection*. With HTC Connect, consumers can turn their phones into never-ending sources of entertainment, with the ability to control music playback and volume easily while simultaneously using the device for other functions, from making and receiving calls and taking pictures to downloading the latest apps and surfing the Web._

_Pioneer is the first manufacturer to add compatibility with the HTC Connect technology through its line of __SMA wireless speakers__ introduced in June, and is now expanding compatibility with its wide array of extremely popular Pioneer and Elite branded A/V receivers. Compatible receiver models include VSX-822-K, VSX-1022-K, VSX-1122-K, VSX-42, VSX-60, SC-1222-K, SX-1522-K, SC-61, SC-63, SC-65, SC-67 and SC-68, with suggested retail pricing starting at $379.99._

_The Pioneer Audio Video receivers and SMA wireless speakers are compatible with the latest HTC series phones, a total of seven in their lineup, including three of the most recent introductions, HTC One X+, HTC One VX and HTC Droid DNA. A complete list of compatible phones and HTC Connect certified devices can be found on __www.pioneerelectronics.com/htc__ or __here__._

_The firmware update to add HTC Connect is available through a simple network update on the compatible AV receivers or may be uploaded via a USB drive._


Source: Press Release


----------

